
Ask HN: How to stop OS X resizing a window dragged to the menubar? - rayascott
If I drag a window up until the top edge is touching the menubar, some part of the screen will turn semi-transparent blue, indicating the target resize. How do I stop this annoying behaviour?
======
OafTobark
As Ezhik mentions, this doesn't happen for me either so you might have
installed a third party software that does this.

------
Ezhik
OS X doesn't seem to do this for me. Did you install something simulating
Windows' Aero Snap?

------
andrewtian
Change BetterSnapTool behavior

~~~
dormento
I can confirm betterSnapTool does that. When you install certain utilities
(like Ubar dock replacement), it even tells you to disable window snapping.

------
WaltPurvis
Do you have the Window Tidy utility installed? Could be that.

------
rayascott
Thanks, it was HyperDock!

